# برنامج حصر الكميات



## a.m (5 يناير 2007)

تم بحمد الله تعديل البرنامج
اهداء لكل الزملاء
مرفق شرح لطريقة العمل في البرنامج و البرنامج
فقط نطلب الدعاء والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمد الديب (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## fahad011 (6 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## a.m (6 يناير 2007)

لا شكر على واجب اخواني ارجو ان ينال رضاكم وقبولكم و استحسانكم وان يوفر عليكم الجهد و الوقت في اعمالكم تقبلوه مني خالصا لوجه الله الكريم


----------



## descovery_2000 (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عادل الفيصل (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل البركة و خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## tidi (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ،وبارك لك في وقتك ورزقك


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى وبرضاء الله ووالديك مع الشكر


----------



## a.m (7 يناير 2007)

الشكر لله اخوتي 
كما اشكركم فدعائكم جل امنيتي 
بارك الله فيكم و وفقكم لكل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## The Manager (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## abd83 (7 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ربى نزيه (8 يناير 2007)

*مرحبا*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sail (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا و الف تحية على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و الى الامام دوما


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع .


----------



## a.m (9 يناير 2007)

لا شكر على واجب اخوتي ارجو ان ينال هذا العمل رضاكم 
الحمد لله الذي اعانني والذي اسئله العون في كل امري


----------



## زهير موسى (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك ويجزيك الله خيرا


----------



## mokh (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (18 يناير 2007)

لكم الشكر 
والتحايا الخالصه للمجهود


----------



## garary (18 يناير 2007)

اولا مشكور اخى الكريم على البرنامج .حيث تم التحميل ولكن البرنامج لم يفتح حيث تظهر صيغة بان نوع الملف Php لاادرى اى نوع من الملفات هذا .ارجوا ان تفيدنى وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mohammed123 (18 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ويوفقك انشالله


----------



## المهندس فراس (18 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وإلى الأمام


----------



## garary (18 يناير 2007)

افيدونى عن كيفية فتح الملف


----------



## a.m (18 يناير 2007)

garary قال:


> افيدونى عن كيفية فتح الملف



اخي الكريم , هل لديك في نسخة الافس بالاضافة الى الاكسل و الوورد و ..... نسخة الاكسس ان كانت لديك سيعمل البرنامج مباشرة 
اما اذا كان السؤال عن كيفية فك الضغط اخي : فبعد التحميل كل ما هو عليك ان تضغط على زر EXTRACT TO في برنامج الضغط الذي لديك ( RAR, ZIP ) و بعد فك الضغط يعمل البرنامج مباشرة 
لا اعرف ان كان ذلك اخي كافي و اي استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## garary (19 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى على التجاوب ولكن عندما فتحت الاكسس واردت فتح احد الملفات التى تم تحميلها لم يظهر اى شى ولم يتم فتح الملف .ارجوا ان لااكون قد اثقلت عليك .


----------



## eccnw (19 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير وأقترح عليك أخي إن أمكن تطوير هذا البرنامج ليشمل تحليل الأسعار للبنود الأعمال وهذا أيضا يساعد من يعد المناقصه في تنظيم الكشف التقديري للأعمال


----------



## a.m (19 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم garary على الاطلاق اخي لم تثقل و انا معاك ان شاء الله حتى تتمكن من العمل مع البرنامج ان شاء الله . لكن اخي 
هل افهم انك قمت بتحميل الملف ثم قمت باغلاقه فذهبت الى الاكسس ثم حاولت ان تفتح الملف من خلال البرنامج ؟ ان كان ذلك اخي فلا داعي لذلك لان الضغط على الملف المرفق (دبل كلك ) سيفتح الملف مباشرة , لكن اخي اعيد يجب فك ضغط الملف المرفق مهم جدا ليعمل البرنامج لديك 
حاول ثانية اخي وان اردت ان ارفق الملف هنا مرة ثانية انا حاضر لكن كما شاهدت بحمد الله قد عمل البرنامج مع كل من حمل الملف و مع ذلك انا حاضر اخي الكريم


----------



## a.m (19 يناير 2007)

*حاضر اخي الكريم*



eccnw قال:


> جزاك الله خير وأقترح عليك أخي إن أمكن تطوير هذا البرنامج ليشمل تحليل الأسعار للبنود الأعمال وهذا أيضا يساعد من يعد المناقصه في تنظيم الكشف التقديري للأعمال



لكن اخي لو امكن ان توضح لي المطلوب تماما من حيث نوعية المدخلات المطلوبة و ان امكن ترابط هذه المدخلات المطلوبه ! كيف سأوضح 
مثلا تلاحظ في البرنامج ان كشف الاعمال له علاقة باسم المشروع مثلا اي عند الادخال لكشف الاعمال لا يتم الحساب بشكل عشوائي بل حسب المشروع الذي احسب له الكميات كما له علاقة مباشرة برقم الفاتورة التي اعمل بها , اذ يمكن ان اقوم بحساب خمسون فاتورة لنفس المشروع اليس كذلك اخي 
فان كان بالامكان ان توضح لي مهي المدخلات المطلوبة و علاقتها ستجدني ان شاء الله حاضرا اخي 
و جزاك الله كل خير على اهتمامك اخي الكريم


----------



## garary (19 يناير 2007)

اقتباس (هل افهم انك قمت بتحميل الملف ثم قمت باغلاقه فذهبت الى الاكسس ثم حاولت ان تفتح الملف من خلال البرنامج ؟)نعم هذا مافعلت وايضا (دبل كلك )على الملف فظهرت رسالة تفيد بالاتىconnot install kaspersky lab ارجوا ان تفيدنى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المستريح (19 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المعلومات


----------



## المستريح (19 يناير 2007)

منور خوي علي المجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المستريح (19 يناير 2007)

مشكور علي الموضوع


----------



## a.m (19 يناير 2007)

*حاضر اخي الكريم*



garary قال:


> اقتباس (هل افهم انك قمت بتحميل الملف ثم قمت باغلاقه فذهبت الى الاكسس ثم حاولت ان تفتح الملف من خلال البرنامج ؟)نعم هذا مافعلت وايضا (دبل كلك )على الملف فظهرت رسالة تفيد بالاتىconnot install kaspersky lab ارجوا ان تفيدنى وجزاك الله خيرا


اخي الكريم افعل الاتي و ابلغني بالنتيجة 
اذهب الى ( start) ثم ( All Programs) ثم ( Microsoft Offices Tool ) ثم اختر من القائمة 
( microsoft Access snapshot viewer) اذا طلب اليك ادخال القرص هذا يعني ان الاكسس عند غير مكتمل التنزيل و يجب و ضع القرص الاكمال عملية تنزيل ملفات الاكسس و الله اعلم . اما اذا فتحت الشاشة فالاكسس مكتمل التنزيل لديك و ليس هناك اي مشكلة في عمل البرنامج لديك


----------



## عصام لطفى (19 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير 
essamlotfy1***********


----------



## garary (19 يناير 2007)

لقد فعلت ماذكرت[ اذهب الى ( start) ثم ( All Programs) ثم ( Microsoft Offices Tool ) ثم اختر من القائمة 
( microsoft Access snapshot viewer) اذا طلب اليك ادخال القرص ) فادخلت القرص فتم التحميل من القرص .فظهرت صفحةsnapshot viewerلاشى يذكر فيهاحيث لم استطع فتح الملفات التى تم تحميلها


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يناير 2007)

اخونا الغالي a.m

بارك الله فيك
فمجهودك الذي تقدمه لنا
لفيه نفع وخير وفير

جعلك الله ممن يعلمون الناس الخير

وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك بكل خير


اشكرك مليا


----------



## مهندس الامارات (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## عصام لطفى (20 يناير 2007)

شكراجزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## a.m (20 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم garary هذا يعني ان الاكسس لديك الان مكتمل التحميل يفترض ان يعمل البرنامج لديك بشكل طبيعي اخي الكريم لكن تأكد من فك ضغط الملف المرفق فقط بعد التحميل .

ملاحظة الشاشة كما قلت لن يظهر بها اي شئ نعم 

اخي عدت الى اول استفسار لك فلاحظت انك تتحدث عن اكثر من ملف , اخي الكريم هو ملف واحد فقط ( المشاريع ) فقط اما الثاني فهو وورد لايضاح طريقة الاستخدام فقط


----------



## garary (22 يناير 2007)

اخى الكريم لقد فعلت ماطلبت ولكن لم يتم فك ضغط ملف المشاريع .حتى ملف الوورد لم استطع فتحة .فهل توجد طريقة اخرى غير ماذكرت.


----------



## a.m (22 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم هل يمكن ان اعرف اي برامج الضغط لديك مع الشكر


----------



## garary (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا على تجاوبك معى .برنامج الضغط عندى هو win rar


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على السخاء والمجهود الوفير


----------



## mohamedsamy (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا و اتمني من الله ان يبارك لك علي مساعدة الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## سامي السلامي (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياطيب والله يوفقك ويعينك على عمل الشيء الطيب والمفيد


----------



## sh_m_ali (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## a.m (23 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم garary لم يتبقى الا ان تظلل ملف المشاريع في برنامج win rar ثم اضغط EXTRACT TO فقط فيتم فك الضغط و ستجد الملف الذي تم فك ضغطه في نفس الملف الذي حملت عليه البرنامج اي اغلق ال WIN RAR و ستجد انه قد تشكل ملف بشكل تلقائي في نفس الفولدر افتحه ستجد ملف المشاريع و عليه دبل كلك سيعمل البرنامج مباشرة ان شاء الله 
ارجو من الله ان يوفقك يا الله


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (26 يناير 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## المهندسة مروة محمد (26 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (26 يناير 2007)

اقدم شكري و امتناني لكل اخوتي في هذا الملتقى الرائع 
ردودكم اخوتي بعون الله ستعطيني الحافز لتقديم ما هو افضل ان شاء الله 
اسئل الله ان يغفر لنا و ان يتقبل عملنا خالصا لوجهه الكريم منا جميعا 
اقوم الان بحمد الله بوضع شرح لكيفية استخدام الاكسل ( انشاء العلاقات , انشاء التدفق النقدي, انشاء النماذج , .....) في شرح مفصل جدا ان شاء الله لا اعرف ان كان ذلك ينال اهتمامكم 
ولكن سأضعه هنا ان شاء الله عسى ان يكون به النفع لاخواني في هذا الملتقى الحبيب 
شكرا مرة اخرى على اهتمامكم جميعا اخوتي و الله ولي التوفيق 
اخوكم ايمن مهنا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 فبراير 2007)

يهمنا بالطبع اخونا ايمن الغالي

وحقيقة
فان اي اضافة تضيفها لنا
فانها 
اضافة واثراء لجموع المهندسين العرب
الذين بهم يمكن ان تنهض امتنا 
الى وضعها الاصح

وباضافتك وشروحاتك التي تفيض بها علينا
تساعد في تفعيل مهارات لدى المهندسين
قد لايمكن ان تكون
بدون الشروحات القيمة التي تطرحها مشكورا

اسأل الله ان يجعل جهدك موجها له وحده
فانه هو وحده سبحانه
القادر على اسدائك الخير بأكثر منه

مشكورا اخي ايمن


----------



## a.m (1 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب نهر النييل 
كما اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل عملنا جميعا موجها و خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
واسمح لي اخي الحبيب ان اروي لك هذه الرواية التى لا يعلمها الا الله الواحد الاحد و الان لا اعرف ان كان ذلك مناسب و لكن كلماتك , ربما كان لها الدور الاكبر في ان ابوح بما في داخلي و الله على ما اقول شهيد :
اولا اخي اني احبك في الله و هذا ما كان بودي ان اهمس لك به 
ثانيا عندما قرأت طرحك في الملتقى العام ( هذا همي الكبير .... ) حمدت الله كثير كما احمده دائما , على ان امتي ما زالت بخير , و كيف لا و فيها امثالك اخي الكريم وهذه ليست بمجاملة و لكن حقيقة ملموسة و لا يمكن ان ننكرها , 
اما روايتي , فبحمد الله , اعنني الله على ان ؤأدي العمرة قبل بضعة سنوات و بينما ان اطوف بيته العتيق , سألت ربي الذي لا اله الا هو ان يعينني و يمكنني ان اضيف و لو بالشئ البسيط الامتي التى اعتز بها كثير , و لا اخفي ان ما كان يجول في خاطري عند ذاك هو مجال الحاسب الالي 
و الان و بعد ان قرأت ردك و خصوصا في ( كتاب شرح الاكسل ) , شعرت ان الله اعطاني كما اعطاني دائما من فضله فله الحمد كل الحمد دائما و ابد 
و ادعوه دائما و ابدا ان يمكننا جميعا ان ننهض بأمتنا و نعيدها الى سابق مجدها و عزتها و كرامتها انه هو السميع المجيب
اخوكم في الله ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 فبراير 2007)

حاولت ان اذكر اعجابي 
ببرنامجك وشرحه اخي الفاضل ايمن

بالمشاركة رقم 56 
بالموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=333942#post333942

والتي قد لا اعطيك فيها قدرك

فقدرك ان شاء الله
تجده يوم القيامة فرحا بعملك المضيف الى الناس

واشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## houras (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## garary (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم لقد تم تحميل البرنامج


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 فبراير 2007)

اخونا الفاضل ايمن مهنا المبدع

أحبك الله الذي احببتنا فيه

وندعو الله ان يجمعنا في الجنة
ونراك محبا 
كما لم نرك في الدنيا وكنا نحبك

خالص امنياتي الطيبة


----------



## Fouâd (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي على هذا الإهداء.


----------



## باسل حلب (4 فبراير 2007)

لك\مني جزيل الشكر والدعاء لك بالخير


----------



## lamloum_2 (5 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجارى تجربة البرنامج


----------



## جاري الهوامل (5 فبراير 2007)

*البرنامج لا يعمل*

اخي في الله السلام عليكم

في البدئ اود ان اشكر لك سعيك ومحاولتك الافادة وهذه شينة المسلم الجيد ولكن يا اخي البرنامج لا يعمل لدي رغم كثرة المحاولة لاني فعلا بحاجته حيث كلما اضغط خيار تظهر لي رسالة خظأ بان البرنامج يعاني من اشكال والذي يحيرن ان ردود الاخوة ايجابيه وهذا يعني ان البرنامج يعمل عندهم!!!!
فهل هناللك خطب؟


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (5 فبراير 2007)

*eng_abdelzahr*

:20: :20: mashkoooooooooooooooor


----------



## a.m (5 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخي الكريم في البداية اشكر لك مجاملتك الرقيقة
اخي اقترح عليك ان تقرأ ردود اخواننا الكرام لعلك تجد الاجابة و ان لم يكن في الرود ما يشفي طلبك انا حاضر اخي الكريم 
ولكن كما قلت سابقا يجب فك الظغط اولا و اللا لن يعمل البرنامج​*


----------



## a.m (5 فبراير 2007)

حياك الله اخي abdelzahr 
اولا ارحب بك معنا في الملتقى اخي الكريم 
ثانيا اقول ان ردك روعة اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الجارالله (6 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاك الف خير .. وفرت علي مجهود الله يعلم فيه


----------



## فكرى ندا (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng_adel (7 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاك الف خير 

ومشكور على المجهود القيم


----------



## a.m (7 فبراير 2007)

*ان شاء الله*



عبدالله الجارالله قال:


> الله يجزاك الف خير .. وفرت علي مجهود الله يعلم فيه



*اسأل الله العلي القدير ان اكون قد وفرت عليك وعلى اخوتي كل الجهد و الوقت اخي الحبيب

فان كان , فهو من فضل الله علينا جميعا

اشكر لك و لكل اخوتي مروركم الكريم ​*


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك عونا لاخوانك


----------



## بتول (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة2007 (8 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل


----------



## osamadalloul (9 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهوداتكم الجبارة فى العمل الخير الذى تسعون من اجلة
اخوكم المهندس :اسامة دلول /الامارات العربية المتحدة/العين


----------



## ارشد عماد (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وافضله


----------



## oras (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ehabebo84 (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الخواص (12 فبراير 2007)

نفع الله بك البلاد والعباد


----------



## ahmed.arc (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير يا مهندس ايمن البرنامج بسيط ومفيد جدا


----------



## طارق صلاح الدين عب (13 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر ياوردة


----------



## المهندس هاني (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (22 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


{لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ} (286) سورة البقرة


اقدم لكم اعتذاري اخواني الكرام 

النسخة تحتوي على خطأ تصميمي ( عند تعدد ارقام الفواتير ) 

ارجو ان تغفروا لي خطأي , و ادعوكم جميعا ان تقوموا بتحميل النسخة المعدلة على الرابط التالي

التى اعدكم ان شاء الله من خلوها من اي اخطاء بحول الله 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=353740#post353740


اكرر اعتذاري و اسفي عن هذا الخطأ ​*


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (22 فبراير 2007)

thank u verey much for your help


----------



## م. أكرم (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم

تحياتي


----------



## a.m (25 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*اخوتي الكرام
بارك الله فيكم
ولكن اخواني افضل تحميل النسخة المحدثة الان هذه النسخة كما قلت سابقا تحتوي خطأ 

شاكرا لكم مروركم الكريم​*


----------



## رياض رياض (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وبهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائععععععععععععععععع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

الله يحفظك.


----------



## a.m (21 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام 

رياض رياض

جلال ثابت الاغبري

اشكر مروركم الكريم 

لكن اخوتي في الله حبذا لو تم تحميل النسخة المحدثة لان هذه النسخة كما ذكرت تحتوي على خطأ 

و رابط النسخة المحدثة هو التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45365​*


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك و للأمام دائما


----------



## a.m (28 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني 

سعد احمد سالم

سيد طه محمد 

اشكر مروركم الكريم 

اتمنى لو تم تحميل النسخة المحدثة فهي افضل و رابطها في الاعلى 

مشكورين​*


----------



## alileith (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاء الله خير


----------



## Mohammad Al_Shamer (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a.m (2 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي 

Mohammad Al_Shamer

alileith

اشكر مروركم الكريم

و أرجو منكم تحميل النسخة المحدثة بدلا من هذه النسخة و الرابط في الصفحة السابقة​*


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور جداا


----------



## civileng_amira (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

تمنياتى للجميع بالسعادة فى الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## noble (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_fahdedo (3 مايو 2007)

الملف لا يعمل وايضا ملف لشرح الرجاء التوضيح


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (3 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (4 مايو 2007)

والله بنشكرك كتير على مجهوداتك يا اخى


----------



## a.m (4 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

طارق العربي مهندس

civileng_amira


noble

eng_fahdedo

دايووو

م:عماد المشوادى

اشكركم كل الشكر على ردكم و مجاملتكم

اما عن سؤالك اخي الكريم eng_fahdedo

فلا اعرف السبب 

لكن اتمنى عليكم احبتي تحميل النسخة المحدثة لان هذه النسخة تحتوي على خطأ تصميمي كما قلت سابقا

رابط النسخة المحدثة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45365​*


----------



## mahood (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaqxswcde (5 مايو 2007)

ربنا يزوجك ياشيخ


----------



## a.m (5 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني 

mahood

zaqxswcde

اشكر مروركم الكريم , و اكرر النسخة المحدثة افضل بكثير 

كما انني متزوج اخي الكريم  zaqxswcde

و لله الحمد , و عندي بحمد الله 4 ابناء , وهذا من فضل الله 

على كل مشكور على المرور الكريم ​*


----------



## محمد الباسل (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
شكرا


----------



## الحميدي76 (2 يونيو 2007)

مشـكـــــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووووووووور


----------



## a.m (2 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

محمد الباسل

الحميدي76

مشكورين على المرور الكريم

لكن حبذا لو تم تحميل النسخة المحدثة لان هذه النسخة فيها خطأ تصميمي , مع كل الحب و الاحترام ​*


----------



## seerwan (17 يونيو 2007)

لم استطع استخدام البرنامج ولا كيف اخزن فيه.......عموما مشكور جدا والله الموفق


----------



## fox21 (17 يونيو 2007)

1000 shokr


----------



## جاسم العيساوي (19 يونيو 2007)

ما قصرتو يا ابطال


----------



## marwanader76 (19 يونيو 2007)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك ربنا يبارك لك يارب


----------



## نهاركم طيب (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على هذة البرامج يا عزيزي


----------



## a.m (19 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

seerwan

fox21

جاسم العيساوي

marwanader76

نهاركم طيب

مشكورين على المرور الكريم

لكن ارجو منكم احبتي في الله تحميل النسخة المحدثة من هذا الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45365


لان هذه النسخة كما ذكرت سابقا تحتوي على خطأ تصميمي 

اخي الكريم 
seerwan

عملية الحفظ في البرنامج تتم بشكل تلقائي بعد الادخال و اي استفسار ان شاء الله انا حاضر​*


----------



## نهاركم طيب (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل


----------



## labeeb (20 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## a.m (22 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

نهاركم طيب

labeeb

لكن لا اعرف لما الاصرار على تحميل هذه النسخة بدلا من تحميل النسخة المحدثة​*


----------



## Salmaer (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
جارى التحميل و التجربة
جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## أسماء1986 (28 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد العلوي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية ماقصرت


----------



## M777 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي منصور (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفازع (14 فبراير 2008)

أعزك الله واجاب دعائى بدعائك


----------



## م - خالد (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخى العزيز


----------



## عمار الجدعان (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وكان استاذي دائما يقول
العلم لا يحتكر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاساس (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saloha (29 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## khaled_omar (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز السيد (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## وليد مراد (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## m.abdalla (6 فبراير 2014)

اللهم اكرمه


----------



## يوسف علي عقيدة (6 فبراير 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## ELKAISAR (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mohammad alkhalili (6 فبراير 2014)

وفقك الله


----------



## ELKAISAR (6 فبراير 2014)

البرنامج ليس لحصر الكميات انة عبارة عن مقايسة وليس للحصر نرجو الانتباة عند كتابة عنوان الموضوع


----------



## تامر شهير (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## eng_7amo0o1 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng_mohamed678 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد منصور (6 فبراير 2014)

merci bien vraiment


----------

